# building a 7x23ft banked tko oval



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

new pics of progress will be done next week lets go racing just a few to tease you lol will have finished pics soon she is looking sweet will be having some open practice and races real soon Hi all just thought i would share some pics and progress of a 7ft x 23ft 22 degree banked oval The track is a TKO and it is 4 lanes with extra wide lane spacing . my friend and I are building this. We plan on putting another 4x16 track on the infield to run g jets and t jets. We are looking for a name for the track. my other road course track is called Saratoga speedway. I live in Plainwell mi. Plainwell is also called island city so lets see what kind of names everyone can come up with then we will pick it lol thanks all. Hoping to get some people that want to run on the track when finished. Will keep everyone posted thx also there is one section in my road course track that i have been throwing around the idea of changing it it is the end close to u in the picture any idea let me know


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Island Raceway?

Awesomely Big Oval or ABO?

Munsonator's Monstor Raceway?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thx I like the names especially Island raceway


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Incredible track ! 



> Hoping to get some people that want to run on the track when finished


I believe you will find new slot racing friends soon with a track like that!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Plainwell, MI. That's a toughy. I don't have any ideas on names, but it's plain to see that those are well-made tracks.

Very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

ty will be done soon gonna have white walls all way round semi car haulers and carpet etc will be nice for sure


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

orange and black lettering


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

What cars do you plan to run on it ?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

not possitive yet probably like stock 901, 902 etc with nascar bodies and g jets with indy car bodies need to figure it out ik stock ran under 3 second lap times like 2.5


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool! - TKO does a sweet job, you will love it dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a big track!!! "Munsonator Mile" might be appropiate??? I like those big, full throttle, banked ovals...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

munson thats a biggun alright "go big or go home" a deslot at the far end is only a short jog away! i,ll bet you can really get the feel of the speed the cars make with those loooong straights! very cool looks to be a keeper. good luck and enjoy.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thx all anyone interested in running on it or the road course let me know i host swmsra and hopra races and looking to start another club for these tracks thx will be a fun time have track mate scoring system on both and plenty of pit spots looking to have plaque races alot food drinks etc


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

On a smooth track like this, I should take a look on tjets too


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thought about that wasnt sure if it might be to big for them. really like running them though


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

With good friends and good cars, tjets (maybe a little tuned) will be a lot of fun I believe :thumbsup:

On a big nice track like this, you can drive any type of cars


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wicked cool.... way to go.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

ok was thinkn my friend who is in on this 50/50 with me his nick name is BUDMAN cause he likes budwieser lol and my nick name is monsooni so i was thinking maybe call it BUD-MON RACEWAY PARK what do ya think


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I raced on TKO in New Jersey at Nostalgia Hobbys & Mt holly they are Great. I don`t have room for another track or cash. Wonder if i can trade for my Aurora tub??


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

like to see some pics of your track post some if you have any like those tracks


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Heres picture


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Heres picture



John that tub it smoking hot!!!!

Jersey huh?? We will have to get together.

I do have a few 440's I used to run back in the early 90's. I remember running the crap out of the 88 black and yellow olds!!


munsonator008 you are a nut!!! Boy oh boy can Todd make a track!!!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

lol why am i a nut love the tub track


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

demether said:


> On a smooth track like this, I should take a look on tjets too


I think tjets would be perfect as you could see them and not just a blur.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

munsonator008 said:


> lol why am i a nut love the tub track




Haha not what I meant. Your a nut cause your layout is INSANE!!!:freak:

And I love it!!!!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Budwieser + Monsoon = BEERICANE RACEWAY PARK brp


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> thought about that wasnt sure if it might be to big for them.



nothing is too big for a tjet 

on really big tracks, it's just the closest thing (scale speed, car size) to real scale racing, in a way !


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Running fast magnet cars on an oval is a bit of a mind bending experience. I've found that reducing the heat durations helps. If you run 4 minute heats on your road track then running 3 minutes on an oval might be a good compromise. Also, try running Tyco 440-X2s with only one traction magnet.

Names ... ???

Based on your location how about: 

Leeward Raceway
Lake Effect Speedway

or based on the action:

Vortex Race Park


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I bet I could find a few t-jet guys to come up on a Sunday, We are about 2.5 hours away in Indiana. If you decide you want to slum it with tjet guys.  My email is [email protected]


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

That TKO oval is for 8/18 gears.
I've done 1.6+ qualifying on it with my stock arm G3 with SuperTires.

I'm the one. 

__________________


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

gotmark73 yes wanna run t jets with u guys let us get this track done then i will get ahold of you and we will set up a time thx


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow... :thumbsup::thumbsup: HUGE goings on over there '008..... How about Budooni Island Speedway ??


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

I like Budooni.. combine that with another guys idea

Budooni Ultra Raceway Park
B.U.R.P. for short


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know if I can seee an ho car 23 ft away.Might have to put gps on em.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

lol not 23 ft away


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

track will be done real soon ready to have some open practice and races


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about some pics? 
So those of us who are too far to come race can live vicariously through your racers.

I've got dibs on the winner.


----------

